# Pear 1.9.1 with php5-mysql-5.3.4  upgrade problem



## nicksc (Jan 3, 2011)

packages:

```
pear-1.9.1_1        PEAR framework for PHP
pear-Mail-1.2.0,1   PEAR class that provides multiple interfaces for sending em
pear-Net_SMTP-1.4.4 PEAR class that provides an implementation of the SMTP prot
pear-Net_Socket-1.0.10 PEAR Network Socket Interface
```


Wouldn't upgrade, pear was stuck at 100% cpu load while trying to upgrade. I had to reinstall a fresh clean copy of FreeBSD on a VM to find out that the package php5-mysql-5.3.4 was causing the problem. Once php5-mysql-5.3.4 uninstalled, I could upgrade those packages, but since I really need it, I had to reinstall it. Once php5-mysql-5.3.4 reinstalled, the pear command is using 100% cpu and freezing there.


----------



## nicksc (Jan 12, 2011)

Everything now works perfectly with the latest updates.


----------

